
The Man Who Tried to Kill Math in America - randycupertino
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2016/01/the-man-who-tried-to-kill-math-in-america/429231/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
cafard
" or who didn’t intend to go into engineering or hard science (these students
being invariably female)."

Were there no male liberal arts majors in those days, or does the author mean
"female students invariably being counted among those not needing advanced
math"? If the latter, can we blame it on W.H. Kirkpatrick?

Kirkpatrick was an interesting example of what someone with an anti-
intellectual bias can do in a prominent educational post. Diane Ravitch has an
interesting essay on the history of the progressive education movement in _The
Troubled Crusade: American Education 1945-1980_.

